# White Star Watch



## kaz7579

Good Morning Everyone,

I am new to this forum and wondered if anyone could help me.

my father in law died a few weeks ago, and we where going through his possessions and came across the below white star watch, and wondered if anyone could shed some light on our one,, we have searched through the internet for hours but have not seen one like we have at all.

here is some info below.

white star 18k gold

incabloc

ref numbers on back 25933 14025

It would appear my father in law was a little collector of great watches, we have found detail's of all the others, which i have added a little picture :yes:

I would be really grateful if any one can help with the white star (ps i have emailed white star direct)










father in law little hauled


----------



## William_Wilson

This won't be much help, but I have heard of White Star. 11 or 12 years ago I saw an auction on Ebay for a similar chrono. The one in the auction was well worn, not nearly as sharp as yours looks. I can't recall any pertinent details beyond this unfortunately.

Later,

William


----------



## scottswatches

It looks a nice watch (in a nice collection), but the only 'help' i can offer is that maybe White Star was a sub brand of Ancre. However, despite owning one Ancre and waiting for the postman to bring another I can't find out much about them.

I would guess that you watch has a Venus watch movement, which is pretty good quality


----------



## Alex11

I would expect a vintage chronograph White Star like that would be worth Â£150-Â£250 in G.W.O


----------



## harryblakes7

Hmmm.......... the "White Star" is probably a generic name that many a Swiss company used for their watches.......... the appeal on this watch is the very good condition the case and dial is in, along with being 18k gold as well......... a very nice thing!!


----------



## William_Wilson

It's very much like the old Titus Geneve chronographs.

Later,

William


----------



## Mikrolisk

Montres White Star (= Weiss & Co. ; = Henri Weiss) was located in La Chaux-de-Fonds and founded in 1895. In 1917-1920 it was listed as Henri Weiss with watches, watch pars and boxes. In 1921 it was listed as Henri Weiss, White Star Watch Factory, then in 1924/25 again as Henri Weiss and then in 1927 again as White Star Watch Factory, Henri Weiss. In 1966 it was listed as Weiss & Co, Montres White Star.

Andreas


----------



## kaz7579

hi, Thanks for all your replies, they have been very helpful.

i can not find an exact match but i have found these two

http://www.watchbox.be/prod/Vintage-Watches//item4979.htm

http://lamesuredutemps.com/one.cfm?Chronographe%20Ancre%2017%20Rubis&uuid=8D4A25D5-ED83-9856-A4FB94EFE35AB381

i am still surprised i can not find an exact match.

does anyone know why i can not find the exact same watch? does that mean this is rare and maybe more sort after (not that we are selling it)

Thanks once again


----------



## mel

Kaz, your watch is quite collectable, and there are a few folks on here who would like something like this, *however* it is a chrono - - meaning not all watch fans would collect this type of watch - in over 200 watches, I've only one chrono for example. Again, it's most likely a Venus movement, and this we class as a "generic" movement, that is, it would have been used as the "engine" by a large number of small, medium and large different Swiss watchmakers. :yes:

Different makers would buy in movements, have cases and dials made to suit, and marry them all together branded as their product. That's the way the Swiss makers worked at the time, sometimes as almost a cottage industry with a few watchmakers working as a team producing relatively small numbers of watches, right up to fairly large makers with large numbers of employees. :lol:

Perhaps White Star only made a hundred of these, or twenty or even less, who knows? But essentially the same watch may hve been made in much larger quantities by other makers, again who knows? By The Way, Andreas (Mikrolisk) has a one of the best makers databases going, and his info is always good!







..

Note also that if you intend to use and wear this watch, it will need servicing by a good watchmaker (usually NOT a High Street jeweller) as these are complicated watches by comparison with standard time pieces. The cost of a service will be maybe up to Â£100, eating into the potential value quite a bit!

Other folks may have other advice, HTH


----------



## pugster

RoamerOwnersClub said:


> I would expect a vintage chronograph White Star like that would be worth Â£150-Â£250 in G.W.O


the case on it own (as scrap) is worth more than Â£250 (assuming its solid 18ct) , unfortunatly this is where the value lies even tho its in nice condition.


----------



## dobra

Any connexion with the White Star Line?

Mike


----------



## kaz7579

Hello, as far as i know NO, but then again i am not sure.... i have found a white star watch company in Switzerland http://www.whitestar-watch.com/de/Geschichte.html which give me allot of info on the brand, i have emailed them a few time but no answer as of yet


----------



## Chascomm

The 18k case reminds me of those Italian-made cases used in 'Chronographe Suisse' watches. The similarity may be coincidental, but if it is one of those, handle it with great care as the lugs may be hollow to reduce the gold content.


----------

